
How Cartographers for the U.S. Military Inadvertently Created a House of Horrors - jbegley
https://gizmodo.com/how-cartographers-for-the-u-s-military-inadvertently-c-1830758394/
======
johnnylambada
Article is informative but takes a long time to get tivehe point

